# root beer whats your favorite



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Sundays are family day at my house. We have popcorn in the afternoon and some kind of fun desert. lately we have been having root beer floats trying different root beer each time. I think my favorite is barq's my wife likes dad's and of course the kids love them all. We want to hear whats your favorite root beer? Also do you have any fun family traditions?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Barq's hands down. Over here we have a fast food place called In-N-Out that has killer burgers. That paired with a Barq's is a slice of Heaven.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Virgil's or IBC


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

A&W from a old car hop. Or IBC from a bottle.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

great point. a&w from a soda fountain is way better than from a plastic bottle.


Auburnguy said:


> A&W from a old car hop. Or IBC from a bottle.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Two favorite soda's are Cream soda and Rootbeer. Of the Barq's, A&W, IBC, Stewart's or the cheap stuff, I actually prefer our local cheap ol' Adirondack Rootbeer. At a couple bucks a six pack you cant go wrong. Downside is its only sold in cans.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Heath said:


> great point. a&w from a soda fountain is way better than from a plastic bottle.


And it has to be from a frozen mug as well. Just to clarify the actual "best."


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

perfect we are going to stop at an old a&w dive-in in indianola iowa next weekend and buy some mugs.


Auburnguy said:


> And it has to be from a frozen mug as well. Just to clarify the actual "best."


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sprecher hands down.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Frostop


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I used to sell Barqs, and watching it being made and smelling it all the time soured me on it. A&W or Stewarts from the fountain were my two favorites growing up, though I can't honestly remember the last time I had a root beer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

When I was a child we always had homemade root beer at Christmas.Many made it throughout the neighborhood. A treat for the youngsters that went caroling. The adults of course got the hard stuff. Making it required yeast, sugar, water and a bottle of root-beer extract obtained at the corner store. Have not seen it around in stores for over 20 years now. After homemade Root Beer all others paled by comparison so i just kinda lost interest. Ever so often i will pick up a 2 liter at the local store for the kids. Any brand name will do as i only have enough to fill a shot glass.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Gosh, there are styles of rootbeer. My first was in '69 at the A&W. We would have frosty mugs and then take home a gallon in a glass jug. I can still taste it and remember growing up in Seattle. Originating in Biloxi MS is the spicy Barqs, great by its self, but like A&W is best NOT EVER served with ice cream in a float! 
The micro brewer group is another and when I can get it Henry Weinhardts from Portland OR is special! When its not to be found then Sprecher of Milwaukee is another excellent brew! Micro brew does not deserve the rootbeer float treatment. Good old commercial brew such as Dads then Mug followed by Generic for that desert treatment. 
Enjoy your Sassafras however you get it but always cold and never over ice... that is sacrilege!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

IBC- they make a great cream soda to pair with Maduros as well :nod:


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

aside from the float or just drank straight amaretto goes really good mixed with root beer.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

IBC for sure


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

A&W brings back good memories.
What I remember best though is Shasta root beer from picnics. Cheap enough that seems like each kid got their own 6 pack.
Fav right now would be IBC, it's just good stuff.

I remember on time that Mom put too much yeast in her homemade root beer (she made it maybe three times I recall). Not only that but she was doing it late so she didn't bottle it until the following night. So, into the bottles it goes and most of them exploded but not all. Anyway at a family picnic, my uncles tried some and realized it was slightly alcoholic…lol They ended up finishing the whole batch Mom brought.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> Two favorite soda's are Cream soda and Rootbeer. Of the Barq's, A&W, IBC, Stewart's or the cheap stuff, I actually prefer our local cheap ol' Adirondack Rootbeer. At a couple bucks a six pack you cant go wrong. Downside is its only sold in cans.


Have to agree with Trackmyer on this one. Grew up in upstate NY, lived on this stuff as a kid.


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

This is by far the best I've found. If your local and ever get a chance to go there its worth it. They even do a root beer based bbq sauce.


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

It sucks because the best Root Beer Ive ever had is in a restaurant called Hops in Alexandria VA. They brew it in-house. No bottles or cans;/


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Chad202 said:


> It sucks because the best Root Beer Ive ever had is in a restaurant called Hops in Alexandria VA. They brew it in-house. No bottles or cans;/


Convince 'em to GO BIG! Start your own small distribution business. And bring some to PA so I can try it!


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Convince 'em to GO BIG! Start your own small distribution business. And bring some to PA so I can try it!


If i can get some bottled ill send them your way for sure! Thats actually a good idea.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Chad202 said:


> If i can get some bottled ill send them your way for sure! Thats actually a good idea.


It's the only kind I have. <-----:spit::der:
:dance::roll::dance::bounce::rofl::dance::bounce::roll::dance::roll::dance:


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

no love for Mug? haha I loved this stuff as a kid.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Stewart's root beer is very good.. their orange cream is outstanding.


----------



## Capt.Toad (Jun 3, 2014)

Culver's restaurants have great root beer. They will make the float for you too!


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

My absolute favorite is made by a small local brewery: Rohrbachs. It's served exclusively on tap, which leads me to my next point: root beer on tap > bottles/cans 100% of the time IMO.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> And it has to be from a frozen mug as well. Just to clarify the actual "best."


this!

im sure growing up with it has some impact on my opinion but A&W for me.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

irie said:


> this!
> 
> im sure growing up with it has some impact on my opinion but A&W for me.


Oh, I didn't grow up with it, but in my 30 years on this earth, I have not had a better root beer than an ice cold A&W from the window of the truck growing up. and don't forget the frozen mug. It has to be ice cold and frosted. No ice. I haven't been to an A&W in probably 15 years but I still know it is the best.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Sprecher hands down.





Tobias Lutz said:


> IBC- they make a great cream soda to pair with Maduros as well :nod:


Dig those too.

Henry Weinhard's is another solid choice and readily available.

Favorite is 1919, comes in kegs, pony kegs and growlers. A buddy had a few different kegs on tap at his wedding and the 1919 was the first to run dry.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

Virgil's, Sprecher, and Abita get my vote :beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jp1979 said:


> Sprecher hands down.


Agreed. Out of a bottle Sprecher is the best. Interestingly, their Hard Root Beer is one of the worst things I've ever had.

For tap, I like A&W & Culvers.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks for your input. I tried sprecher for the first time a few weeks ago and wow that's good.


jp1979 said:


> Sprecher hands down.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Best root beer I have ever had was Foxon Park...
Foxon Park Beverages


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath said:


> thanks for your input. I tried sprecher for the first time a few weeks ago and wow that's good.


No problem


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath said:


> thanks for your input. I tried sprecher for the first time a few weeks ago and wow that's good.


I don't drink so I am a soft drink connoisseur. Plus its from Milwaukee, WI, about an hour north of where I grew up. Their cream soda rules as well.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

we have some soiux city sarsaparilla on deck for tonight. ibc cream soda for tomorrow.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Stewarts root beer on tap at the car hop is hard to beat. Add a couple of chili dogs and it's a little bit of heaven.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone start a ROOT BEER PASS PLEASE! I have too much going or I def. would


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

We had A&W from the tap growing up and nothing beat that frosty mug.

Now if I am buying it to take home its IBC, nothing else is even close.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I just went to BJ's brewhouse the other night and someone recommended I try the rootbeer and it's damn good!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Goose Island hands down. There is ALWAYS a case in my house.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tried goose island tonight.. Was good.. I usually get lost trail, ibc, or a&aw.

For a real treat try a Peach Nehi float!


----------

